# Frightful Nights Haunted Hayride Photos (pro Haunt)



## farmer (Aug 22, 2008)

2008 Frightful nights haunted adventure hayride photos


----------



## farmer (Aug 22, 2008)

*more*

more photos


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Blood-eee!!!! Is that a mask in the first shot or really amazing makeup/appliances?


----------



## farmer (Aug 22, 2008)

in the first shot that is an appliance and alot of makeup.


----------



## PeeWeePinson (Feb 23, 2006)

Enjoyed it! Have more? I am thinking of another haunted hayride this year.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

nice pics ..
ahh the evil bunny wabbit... LOL
good make up jobs


----------



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)

That bunny is hilarious. Nice job.


----------

